# cargo trailer ideas



## kwill151

thank you everyone for the ideas for my trailer i finished it thought i would post some pics


----------



## rselectric1

Keep an eye on that! I for one want to steal that!

Great Set-up:thumbsup:


----------



## gbryant1

you can tell it is new.................. it is too organized and clean:laughing:

looks great.


----------



## Ponderosa West

Where do I send the hospital bill?

Freak'n passed out hit my head and bounced three times off the floor.

That trailer right there is AWSOME.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

If you ever come to KS let me know and you can do mine

Great Job:notworthy


----------



## Trim-man

Great layout, looks good and obviously works even better! What size trailer is it?


----------



## TimNJ

Man that is clean. I hope you put out a mat to wipe your boots off. It would break my heart to have to make a mess.:laughing:


----------



## TimNJ

BTW, do you some pics of that rack set up on the right hand side?


----------



## displacedtexan

Nice job.

Makes mine look pretty bad, and I get lots of compliments on it!


----------



## kwill151

trailersize is 14' so far its big enough the rack on the right side is for sheet material leftovers and lumber ill post a few pics of it


----------



## MarkNoV

Neat and well thought out. Thanks for sharing.

Mark


----------



## Chris G

That's nicer than my house.


----------



## pegasush

More pix both side if you please! Man, thats trailer porn.

4:51 am! Early riser.


----------



## Morning Wood

You must not be working at all if the trailer is that clean. Nice job.


----------



## kwill151

more pics


----------



## dave_dj1

looks nice and as someone already said, you can tell it's new, waaaaay too organized! :clap:
why do you need all the lights, do you do a lot of work at night?:w00t:


----------



## Huskybuilder

Good looking trailer man. I like to see organized people. makes life alot easier when you know where everythings at. :thumbup: Here is a pic of my trailer i;ll post some more soon.


----------



## KellyD&B

Im very jealous. That looks like a great set up. Im going to have to remember this thread when I finally move out of the city and get a trailer of my own...

Really nice work.


----------



## BrandConst

Those are some great looking trailers!


----------



## Huskybuilder

here are some more pics of the trailer i posted yesterday. it has under cabinet lights at the v nose shelf and a four gang outlet box. Hope you can use the design for your future trailers.


----------



## kswoodbutcher

Looks to me like you are a pretty good cabinet maker too!:thumbsup:


----------

